# ''17k gold ist heutzutage nichtmehr viel'' !?



## Haggelo (21. März 2010)

Hallo

ich habe vor gold für einen chopper zu farmen.
ich dachte der chopper kostet ca 9-10k gold, aber meine gilde meinte das der chopper ( selbst für ingis(bin ingi auf 410) ) 15k+ gold kostet und sie meinten auch das 15k gold heutzutage nichtmehr sooo viel ist.

Ich frage mich wie das möglich ist !?
ich habe 3 tage sehr lange geqtet, 1x saronit vk und hab gerade mal 2,5k gold gemacht ( habe atm insgesamt 3,6k gold ).

Zurzeit mache ich das so:
Ich melde mich im dungeonfinder an ( dauert auf meinem server/rp immer etwas über 15 min ) und mache in der zeit, während ich in der warteschlange bin, daylis und nicht wiederholbare q.

*Kennt jmd tipps/tricks wie man noch mehr gold machen kann ?*
Lohnt es sich eher jetzt bergbau oder kräuter zu skillen.... oder doch eher ''nicht wiederholbare q'' zu machen ? 
(bergbau habe ich auf knapp 200 	kräuterkunde auf 76 	und wie gesagt ingi auf 410)


----------



## Ignorama (21. März 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe vor gold für einen chopper zu farmen.
> ich dachte der chopper kostet ca 9-10k gold, aber meine gilde meinte das der chopper ( selbst für ingis(bin ingi auf 410) ) 15k+ gold kostet und sie meinten auch das 15k gold heutzutage nichtmehr sooo viel ist.
> ...



mir kommt nur etwas in den sinn, was aber wohl kaum hilfreich ist: weltenbossen mit ganz wenigen leuten legen, die haben einiges an kohle dabei.


----------



## araos (21. März 2010)

queste einmal nordend komplett zu ende, die qs geben auf 80 ja fast doppelt soviel gold. Man alle qs in so 2 bis 3 tagen erledigen und hat dann nen einkommen  von 4k-7k so hab ich mein flugskill bezahlt^^


----------



## Chuckzz (21. März 2010)

Beste möglichkeit gold zu machen ist juwe durchskilln

Ungeschliffene Kardinalsrubine kaufen zu Runenbeschriebenen machen und wieder verkaufen. Bringt ca 40g/gem. Bei genug Startgold gibt das bis zu 30000 gold die woche.


----------



## addyy09 (21. März 2010)

> 3 Berufe?


2 chars?


----------



## P-bibi (21. März 2010)

addyy09 schrieb:


> 2 chars?



Vielleicht auch drei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## araos (21. März 2010)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Beste möglichkeit gold zu machen ist juwe durchskilln
> 
> Ungeschliffene Kardinalsrubine kaufen zu Runenbeschriebenen machen und wieder verkaufen. Bringt ca 40g/gem. Bei genug Startgold gibt das bis zu 30000 gold die woche.



Dafür verschlingt juwe skillen entweder ultimativ zeit oder gold (ca 4k, selbst erlebt obwohl ich versucht habe soviel wie möglich zufarmen)


----------



## Vadesh (21. März 2010)

Ich transmutier jeden Tag mit meinem Alchi-Twink einen Epic-Stein (meistens Kardinalsrubin).
Die Mats dafür kauf ich im AH, sind ca. 50 Gold. Den Stein kann man dann für ca. 200 Gold verkaufen. Wäre ein Plus von 150 Gold, mit Transmutationsspezialisierung sind es relativ oft auch 2 Steine, also gleich 300 Gold Gewinn für ~5 Minuten Arbeit. 
Alternativ farm ich Kräuter, gehe zu einem befreundeten Alchi mit Elixierspezialisierung und lass ihn ein paar Fläschchen basteln. Mit Glück sind das bei 10 Frostlotus ~ 30-40 Fläschchen und die dann einfach im AH verkaufen.

Questen ist auch eine Möglichkeit. Einmal komplett Nordend durch bringt eine ganze Menge Gold, wenn die dann alle irgendwann fertig sind, kannst du immernoch Dailies machen.


----------



## Kafka (21. März 2010)

Es geht, habe BB, Kürschnern und Kochen. Alle 3 Berufe notze ich sehr gut aus und mache mit gerade mal na Stunde farmen ca 1-2k gold am Tag. Am WE kommt halt ne Masse an teuren Bufffood ins AH wo das Stak auch bei gut 100g liegt.


----------



## Er4yzer (21. März 2010)

Gold machst du nicht mit Qs oder Berufen. Na gut, ich hab 2 Alchi-Chars, mit denen machst du pro Tag halt jeweils ca. 150g indem du Juwelen transmutierst... Aber die wirklich großen Goldbeträge kannste nur mit Traden machen. Entweder indem du extrem große Mengen kaufst und dann sozusagen Mengenrabatt kassierst, oder indem du wertvolle Epics, zB ICC-Randoms kaufst. Musst allerdings Glück haben und die billig kriegen (hatte neulich selbst mal diesen Schwere Rüssi-Knochenpanzer für 6k gekauft und knapp 10k wieder verkauft). Musst allerdings immer nen Dummen finden der sowas unter Preis verkauft. Da aber die meisten WoW-Spieler das Handelssystem nicht verstehen bzw. zu blöd sind (viele stellen zB nen Kardinalsrubin 10 Gold unter dem nächstbilligen rein, anstatt 1s weniger zu verlangen (womit man den Stein genauso schnell loswerden würde) sowas ZERSTÖRT das Preisgefüge und macht sinnvolles Traden oft unmöglich) funktioniert das auch nicht immer.


----------



## Khorinis2142 (21. März 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Ich transmutier jeden Tag mit meinem Alchi-Twink einen Epic-Stein (meistens Kardinalsrubin).
> Die Mats dafür kauf ich im AH, sind ca. 50 Gold. Den Stein kann man dann für ca. 200 Gold verkaufen. Wäre ein Plus von 150 Gold, mit Transmutationsspezialisierung sind es relativ oft auch 2 Steine, also gleich 300 Gold Gewinn



Da hat wohl jemand falsch gerechnet.
Die Kosten für den zweiten Stein darfst du vom ersten Stein natürlich nicht abziehen.
Das macht dann summa summarum 350 Gold Gewinn.


----------



## Reo_MC (21. März 2010)

Ich mache Gold indem ich rnd Heros abfarme. 130 Gold/Tag, dazu 2 Frostmarken + ca. 40 Triumphmarken.


Man sieht ich habe weder viel Gold noch brauche ich allzu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAzR (21. März 2010)

gewusst wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also 15k ist heute eigentlich nicht mehr soo viel, jedoch wenn man es net hat, hat man es net. welch eine logische schlussfolgerung.
Es kommt halt immer auf die Berufe an, wie raidaktiv du bist (main inkl twinks), wie farmbereit bist und ob du ein paar wege kennst dir anders gold zu verdienen zb. mc zu 2. oder bwl zu 3.
Gibt alles ordentlich kohle


----------



## Haggelo (21. März 2010)

araos schrieb:


> queste einmal nordend komplett zu ende, die qs geben auf 80 ja fast doppelt soviel gold. Man alle qs in so 2 bis 3 tagen erledigen und hat dann nen einkommen von 4k-7k so hab ich mein flugskill bezahlt^^



ich habe 2 80er

weiß jmd wieviel G man ca bekommt wenn man alle q in eiskrone sturmgimpfel und sholazarbecken macht ?

also mit beiden chars 

ca 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aîm (21. März 2010)

allgemein kann man über das ah extrem viel geld machen, wenn man weiß welche waren man oft und mit guten gewinnspannen verkaufen kann. zudem gibts fürs ah selbst auch noch einige kleine tricks um den gewinn zu maximieren.
ich habe mich selbst gewundert wie schnell man dort geld machen kann. ich hatte etwa 3 wochen nach erscheinen von 3.3 genug ruf um mir das pfeilrezept zu holen und habe mit einem startkapital von grob 5k angefangen. wenn ich mir keinen chopper geholt hätte, dann hätte ich jetzt über 30k allein durch den verkauf der pfeile. man kauft die mats billig im ah ein, verarbeitet sie und stellt die fertigen produkte wieder ins ah rein und kann nebenbei noch farmen, questen oder inis besuchen, während du nur darauf zu warten brauchst, dass dir jemand den mist abkauft.
das selbe geht mit jedem anderen beruf, wenn du weißt welches produkt gut und oft über die theke geht, wie z.b. die fläschchen und pots beim alchi, gürtelschnallen beim schmied, die wichtigsten steine des juwes usw.


----------



## Darkdamien (21. März 2010)

elixierspezi, lotus stackweise im ah kaufen wenn er billig ist, pro woche sind locker 5-8k gold gewinn drin.
bleibt nur abzuwarten wie sich das entwickelt wenn man ab patch lotus kaufen kann :-/


----------



## Haggelo (21. März 2010)

Ist es wirklich möglich mit 1 char ,durch questen in nordend 6-7k gold zu machen !? 

@ aim 
Lernt man die Pfeile vom lehrer ?


----------



## benniboy (21. März 2010)

Wenn du mittlerweile nichts mehr für Frostmarken brauchst, hol dir das Urtümliche Saronit und verkauf das für 1,5k g im Ah.
Hab so die letzten 1 1/2 Monate knapp 20k G gemacht.


----------



## Familie Blix (21. März 2010)

naja, chopper 15K+ für Ingis, ist serverabhängig.

Fakt ist:
zur erstellung des choppers braucht mann ein paar teile von einen NPC nämlich: Elementium veredelter auspuff, geborgene dunkeleisenteilen, maschinenkolben.
diese teile kosten beim NPC 12500 Gold.
mit EXTREM viel glück, kannst du sie aber auch beim Flammenleviathan und XT-002 in ulduar abbauen. allerdings würde ich dieses nicht emphfelen. war bis jetzt jede id die legen, und habs noch nie bekommen. droprate laut buffed <1%



was du erfarmen/herstellen kannst:
40 hände voll kobaltbolzen, 12 Titanstahlbarren, und 2 Arktische Pelze. 
die sind halt unterschiedlich teuer. bei mir auf dem server wären die ca 2k Gold wert.


----------



## Thoma89 (21. März 2010)

Hmm .. Ich mach zwar keine 10k pro tag, aber ich verdiene mein gold so :

-Was ich täglich auf jedenfall mache-
25 daily quests - â 13,xx Gold macht schonmal gefühlte 325gold + ruf + quest belohnung
1 Daily Hero - nochmal 20gold + 2 frost + triumpf marken 
Noch dazu hebe ich alles, überall und immer auf zum verkaufen an die npcs.

Meistens kommen natürlich noch die grünen, blauen und epic sachen dazu die man in der inis und beim questen findet, das kann auch variieren zwischen ner 2stelligen und 3 bis 4 stelligen zahl, ist aber glückssache was man findet und bekommt.
Wenn man bedenkt das eine grüne waffe schonmal 30 gold wert sein kann, und ein blaues oder gar epic schonmal mehrere hundert oder tausende gold, kommt da schonmal einiges zusammen, glück lässt grüßen^^.


Ich hab keine probleme mit meinem main 500-1k pro tag zu machen, und das bei 2-4 stunden zocken.

Questen fand ich bissher aber immer am effektivsten, teilweise sind die quests saau einfach, und lassen sich im handumdrehen erledigen und dazu gibts dann auch fast immer 13 gold (lvl80), oder mehr für gruppen quests. und items oben drauf^^

Wer sagt dass 17k gold nichts mehr wert wären, der darfs mir gern schenken xD


----------



## baumthekaito (21. März 2010)

ich verdien inner woche 1.5k und komm super klar^^


----------



## Haggelo (21. März 2010)

Danke schonmal für die vielen antworten 


aber kann mir dazu nochmal jemand was sagen ?



Haggelo schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich möglich 6k-7k gold durch normale q in nordend zu machen ?



Wenn man wirklich 5-7k gold durch nicht wiederholbare q machen kann ... und ich das mit 2 chars mache ... hätte ich den chopper ja schon fast zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Gerti (21. März 2010)

14k in 3 Tagen gemacht mit Frostlotus farmen und im AH vk. Bzw Flasks aufkaufen nd wieder teurer rein.


----------



## Crosis (21. März 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich möglich mit 1 char ,durch questen in nordend 6-7k gold zu machen !?



also ich hab 3 80er und alle durch nebenbei ini suchen und dann die ersten nordendgebiete machen hochgebracht(immer zuerst tundra dann fjord und dann drachenöde) und hatte daher grizzlyhügel, zul'drak, sholazarbecken, eiskrone und sturmgipfel noch frei und das sind ca 15000g insgesamt für die gebiete wenn man sie auf 80 macht^^


----------



## Dropz (21. März 2010)

Ich finde 17k gold sind immens viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin immer arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaldor (21. März 2010)

Da einem heutzutage die Triumphmarken hinterhergschmissen werden wie sonst was einfach Heros abfarmen, dabei ein wenig Gold machen und danach sich für die Marken, wenn man sie nicht grade noch brauch Gems kaufen und dann als Juwe gleich entsprechend umschleifen oder ungeschliffen verkaufen gibt beides beträchtlich Gold.


----------



## Reo_MC (21. März 2010)

Thaldor schrieb:


> Da einem heutzutage die Triumphmarken hinterhergschmissen werden wie sonst was einfach Heros abfarmen, dabei ein wenig Gold machen und danach sich für die Marken, wenn man sie nicht grade noch brauch Gems kaufen und dann als Juwe gleich entsprechend umschleifen oder ungeschliffen verkaufen gibt beides beträchtlich Gold.



Auch eine Methode: Rohsteine in die Gildenbank, drei Stunden warten, jetzt kann man sich die fertigen Steine abholen, kleine Spende noch in die Bank und feddig :> für 200g/Stein gar nich mal so übel.


----------



## skyline930 (21. März 2010)

Questen, Berufe voll ausskillen und Sachen herstellen oder Mats von Farmberufen verkaufen, schauen was bei euch im AH an Mats am teuersten rausgeht und das dann farmen.
Was oft unterschätzt wird: Classic-Inis soloen. Gibt Erfolge, Macht Spaß, und haut auch ordentlich Kohle raus: Golddrops von den Bossen, Items die man an den Händler verkauft und/oder ins AH stellt.


----------



## ***Amalek*** (21. März 2010)

Heutzutage kein Gold??? Da sag ich einfach mal "lächerlich" zu. Blizz pumpt einem den schnöden Mammon ja quasi in den Allerwertesten.


----------



## Schlaviner (21. März 2010)

Lieber Threaderöffner ich geb dir mal nen tipp: 
Warte mit dem kaufen der Mats für den Chopper!!!!

Mit dem neuen patch der Mittwoch erscheint hat Titanstahlbarren keinen CD mehr !! Dadurch wird der Preis sofort in den Keller fallen. Also wenn du noch welche hast verkauf diese Schnell !!!!!!
und wie die anderen schon sagten.Queste Nordend durch auf 80 bekommste doppelt so viel Gold

Lg Schlavino


----------



## kingkryzon (21. März 2010)

araos schrieb:


> Dafür verschlingt juwe skillen entweder ultimativ zeit oder gold (ca 4k, selbst erlebt obwohl ich versucht habe soviel wie möglich zufarmen)



auf lother bin ich mit 1,5 auf skill 320 =P das läuft
und ich hab meine n chopper für 12 gekriegt


----------



## Haggelo (21. März 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Queste Nordend durch auf 80 bekommste doppelt so viel Gold


also gibt das nicht-dayli qten 7k+ ? ok das wollte ich nur wissen 


thx 4 tipps


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Lieber Threaderöffner ich geb dir mal nen tipp:
> Warte mit dem kaufen der Mats für den Chopper!!!!
> 
> Mit dem neuen patch der Mittwoch erscheint hat Titanstahlbarren keinen CD mehr !! Dadurch wird der Preis sofort in den Keller fallen. Also wenn du noch welche hast verkauf diese Schnell !!!!!!
> ...



Ähm...das gibts schon seit über einem Monat, das gibts scho seit letztem Patch ^_^

Ups dachte Titan Transmutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorrey


----------



## Shirokun (21. März 2010)

mach dir 3 alchis (transmutation)  Hol im ah äonen feuer und kardinalsrubine. ne woche lang herstellen vom schleiferschleifen lassen und ins ah setzten und däumchen drehn. So haste in ner woche 16k  +-3-4 wegen procs mit einem zeit aufwand von 5 min am tag. (bei uns aufm server kostet alchi skillen etwa 5k und ist an einem tag gemacht.)

Hab zur zeit selbst 60k und des ist net niel^^


----------



## Vultrex (21. März 2010)

Der Chopper:

- Ingi Mats: 12.500 Gold
- Rest Mats: ca. 2.000 Gold

-------------------------------------------------------

Naja 17k sind auch nicht viel. Aber solche Threads gibt es immer wieder.

Marktlücke aufm Server finden und Gold abkassieren. Wie alle schon immer sagen liegt das Gold auf der Straße und so ist es auch.
Guckt ins AH und kauft billig und verkauft teuer. Oder benutzt eure Berufe.

Ich mache so ca 7k-15k die Woche und das nur mit wenig Zeitaufwand (1 Stunde täglich). Hängt natürlich auch sehr von den Preisen aber.

Mache das nun seit nem Monat und habe bereits 65k verdient und 35.000 Auktionen erstellt.


/edit sagt: Die 7k Gold durch Nordend questen bringen dir nur 1x Gold nicht dauerhaft.

PS: PMs zu dem Thema wie man Gold macht werden nicht beantwortet!!!


----------



## Hasal (21. März 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> weiß jmd wieviel G man ca bekommt wenn man alle q in eiskrone sturmgimpfel und sholazarbecken macht ?



Dürften so an die 2k sein. Habs noch nicht ganz gemacht, aber drei Gebiete mit 1k Gold ist glaube eine nicht zu abwegige Schätzung.

Mit Items dazugezählt, noch einiges mehr.


----------



## Destera-Norgannon (21. März 2010)

also ich schaff in einer halben stunde ca 300 bis 400 gold kommt auf mein glück an.
Da ich Ingi und BB hab geh ich ins Scholozarbecken und farm Kristalisierte Feuer und Saroniterz. Das die barren und das Feuer verkauf ich oder lass mir 
die barren in titanbarren umwandeln und mach titanstahlbarren draus kommt drauf an wie die Preise im ah sind


----------



## Senseless6666 (21. März 2010)

Ignorama schrieb:


> mir kommt nur etwas in den sinn, was aber wohl kaum hilfreich ist: weltenbossen mit ganz wenigen leuten legen, die haben einiges an kohle dabei.



Mit wenig leuten dauern die auch trotz den lvln teilweise 10-20 min und dann 70g auf z.b 3 leute verteilt.. da kriegste durch questen mehr.


----------



## Dropz (21. März 2010)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Mit wenig leuten dauern die auch trotz den lvln teilweise 10-20 min und dann 70g auf z.b 3 leute verteilt.. da kriegste durch questen mehr.



/sign


----------



## Senseless6666 (21. März 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Ich transmutier jeden Tag mit meinem Alchi-Twink einen Epic-Stein (meistens Kardinalsrubin).
> Die Mats dafür kauf ich im AH, sind ca. 50 Gold. Den Stein kann man dann für ca. 200 Gold verkaufen. Wäre ein Plus von 150 Gold, mit Transmutationsspezialisierung sind es relativ oft auch 2 Steine, also gleich 300 Gold Gewinn für ~5 Minuten Arbeit.



Aehm da denkste grad iwi falsch denn eig sinds 350g gewinn. Da du nur 1 mal die 50g Mats loost *senfdazugeb*


----------



## Bitorez (21. März 2010)

Um gold zu machen ergänzen sich 1 Char mit Alchi und Kräuter und ein 2ter Char mit Juwe und Bergbau sehr gut.

Aber es gibt auch noch die möglichkeit die dummheit der leute auszunutzen die einfach nicht hinter das Handelssystem in wow steigen. Das heisst billig aufkaufen > Teuer Verkaufen.

Oder geh einfach mal nach Shattrath stell dich vor Haris Pilton in der Taverne Weltend und poste im Handelschannel das du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verkaufst (nicht kaufen nur posten denn es kostet 3800g bzw. 3000 wenn man im Unteren Viertel Ehrfürchtig ist glaub ich).

Es gibt immer Leute die dir das ding über dem normal Preis abkaufen (z.B. hat mir schon einer 11k dafür gegeben), wenn du einen interessenten hast einfach kaufen und kassieren 


Einfach merken... auch wenns ums Gold in wow geht, die dummen sterben zum glück nie aus


----------



## Moktheshock (21. März 2010)

Khorinis2142 schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand falsch gerechnet.
> Die Kosten für den zweiten Stein darfst du vom ersten Stein natürlich nicht abziehen.
> Das macht dann summa summarum 350 Gold Gewinn.



^^ und das mindestens 1 mal die woche nen 4er bei is^^ hat er auch vergessen was dann 750 g wären^^


----------



## Poseidoom (21. März 2010)

Raptorpets farmen und für ~300 Gold verkaufen.

Das war meine Geldquelle >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (21. März 2010)

Du suchst aus nen AH was raus was immer gebraucht wird ( z.b. AP Steine, ist aber eher supotimal)
Kaufst ALLE raus, und stellst sie alle teurer rein wie der teuerste alte..
Dann einfach alle 1-2h mal ins ah schauen ob schon wieder wer steinchen reingetan hat, wenn ja ->rauskaufen teurer rein.
Das immer so weiter und du hast pro Tag locker 2-3k einkommen, sogar mehr.


----------



## Lenay (21. März 2010)

17k Gold ist nicht viel,wenn man weiss wie man sie schnell zusammen bekommt.Ich zum Beispiel damals habe um an mein Mammut des Reisenden zu kommen jeden Tag 25 Daylies gemacht und noch an bestimmten von mir ausgewählten Stellen Mobs gefarmt,wo ich wusste das Sie oft seltene Gegenstände droppen(grüne) oder so graues Zeug fallen lassen.
Nebenbei habe ich auch noch damals wo meine Druidin Kürschnerin war,das Leder im AH vertickt.
So habe ich pro Woche immer 5- max.6k Gold zusammen bekommen.Damals hatte ich allerdings 3 wochen Urlaub am Stück und somit viel Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Nun wo es eher schlecht mitm' zocken aussieht wegen Prüfungsstress usw. ist halt nicht mehr so die Zeit da...leider.


----------



## Haggelo (21. März 2010)

Wenn man jetzt z.b. den 130 Q in den sturmgipfeln erfolg hat ... gibt es dann in dem gebiet noch q ?


----------



## Evil Loki (21. März 2010)

> Wenn man jetzt z.b. den 130 Q in den sturmgipfeln erfolg hat ... gibt es dann in dem gebiet noch q ?



Ja, ein paar gibt es noch. Die Erflolge sind immer so angesetzt, dass es noch ein paar mehr Qs gibt als für den Erfolg nötig.


----------



## Haggelo (21. März 2010)

Evil schrieb:


> Ja, ein paar gibt es noch. Die Erflolge sind immer so angesetzt, dass es noch ein paar mehr Qs gibt als für den Erfolg nötig.



na toll ... in 3 gebieten hab ich den erfolg schon ... und in jedem anderen gebiet fehlen mir nurnoch 20-60 ( in jedem gebiet ) 

 naja das is ja nur char nr 1


----------



## War-Rock (21. März 2010)

Geht ins ah, guckt euch die preise an was grad teuer drauf ist und farmt das, wenn euch traden zu viel risiko ist weil ihr keine erfahrung damit habt. Ich hab das immer so gemacht und ne zeit lang 3 stacks thoriumerz für 300g am tag verkauft.


----------



## Bergerdos (22. März 2010)

7 k Gold mit Questen ? Naja, im Schnitt ca. 100 Quests pro Gebiet, davon hat man mindestens die hälfte schon beim Leveln gemacht, bleiben noch 50 - mal 13 Gold sind 650 Gold. Dazu kommen nochmal im Schnitt 4 Gold für den Verkauf der Questbelohnung beim Händler und das Zeug das die Questmobs so dropen - sagen wir mal pro Quest nochmal 4 Gold - sind nochmal ca. 400 Gold - also etwa 1 k Gold pro Gebiet.
Das lohnt sich aber nicht wirklich, weil Du verdammt lange brauchst um die Quests zu machen - alleine die Strecken.

Mein Tip: Skill deinen Bergbau aus ! Du schreibst ja daß Du BB auf 200 hast, alleine das Erz das Du bekommst wenn Du bis 450 Hochskillst ist schon 5 k Gold wert - auf unserem Server kostet Mitryllerz z.B. deutlich mehr als Saroniterz - und mit Skill 450 kommt man auf 200 - 400 Gold pro Stunde, je nach Titanerz-Glück.

Alte Instanzen alleine macht auch was aus, aber das bringt Gold zusätzlich zum Spaß, wegen dem Gold alleine lohnt es sich nicht (ist auch Klassenabhängig). Ich bin z.B. mit dem Driden durch die untere Schwarzfelsspitze und am Ende hatte ich ca. 100 Gold, ca. 300 Runenstoff und 12 blaue verkaufbare Items die im AH 40 Gold pro Teil brachten, also rund 600 Gold für einen Run von 2 Stunden.


----------



## Ångela (22. März 2010)

Wirklich effektiv ist es, wenn man mindestens 2 Chars hat.

Der eine sollte Bedrgbauer sein, dazu vielleicht VZ oder Alchi und der andere auf jedenfall Juwe und eventuell Ingi.

Mit dem einen farmt man sich das Erz zusammen, das man dann entweder mit dem Juwe sondiert, oder mit dem Alchi transmutiert, also Saronit zu Titan.

So hat man für den Juwe immer alles zusammen, was man braucht und wenn man sich die Arbeit mach, den Ingi durchzuskillen und den Ruf beim Vorposten der Allianz auf ehrfürchtig zu bringen, dann holt man sich selbst die Vorlange für den Chopper.

Die Kosten für einen Ingi selbst belaufen sich aber nicht auf 15k, sondern eher auf etwa. 12,8, da man dann nämlich "nur" noch die Kobaltbolzen und die Pelze braucht, plus 12,5k beim NPC.

Nun kommt der eigentliche Dreh an der Sache, denn ich verkaufe im Monat etwa 4 Chopper, wobei noch mehr möglich wäre, wenn ich wieder häufiger spielen würde.
Farmt man mit dem BB auch noch das Kobalt, das man für die Bolzen braucht, dann reduziert sich das auch noch mal und da bei uns auf Ysera der Chopper meist für 15k weg geht (den Preis hab ich über Monate quasi "diktiert"), dann macht man mit jedem verkauften Chopper also ca. 2,4k Gewinn !

Dazu kommen dann die Steinchen, die man im AUftrag oder auf eigene Rechnung schleift, plus die für Ehre gekauften Steine (je 10k Ehre gibt einen Stein) und mit 2 Chars holt man durch die Weeklies in TW auch mindestens 4 Steine zusätzlich.
Dazu dann noch mit beiden Chars die Daylies in Eiskrone und den Sturmgipfeln durchballern, da sind im Monat locker 10 bis 20k drin.

Es ist auf jeden Fall so: am meisten netto verdient man, umso weniger man auf andere Spieler angewiesen ist und umso mehr 80er mit ausgeskillten Berufen man hat.


EDIT: ich hab mir meinen eigenen Chopper übrigens erst zugelegt, als ich so viel Gold zusammen hatte, um danach gleich einen zweiten zu bauen und den wieder zu verkaufen.

Das schwerste sind die ersten 12,5k, danach gehts recht einfach. :-)


----------



## Zhiala (22. März 2010)

Traden mag ich nicht aber zur Zeit kann man ein Vermögen mit Mithril und Wollstoff machen also geh ich Todesminen und reise im Ödland umher. 
Seit es das lfg tool gibt muss ich auch nichts mehr im AH kaufen weil alle Twinks schnell Sachen aus den Innis bekommen. Nicht das ich grüne lvl 20 Teile für die idiotischen 30g kaufen würde...nichtmal wenn ich sonst nackt laufen müsste^^

Wenn ich mal schnell viel Gold brauche biete ich meine Koch und Juwelier Dienst an oder Alchi. Leder verkaufen lohnt auch immer, Classic-Verzauberungen wie Kreuzfahrer und Beweglichkeit geben gutes Geld auch wenn der VZ-Skill noch nicht sehr hoch ist.
Dailies mach ich immer wenn ich gerade Lust hab, mit Kochen, Angeln, Turnier und Söhne Hordirs kommt da einiges zusammen.

Nebenbei kannst du alte Innis machen, den Krempel verkaufen oder dissen, Ewige Essenzen sind auch wertvoll genau wie Runenstoff. Solltest du mal durch die Welt reiten/flattern und einen Rare sehen hau ihn um, gibt oft schöne Sachen die manches Mal über 100g bringen.


----------



## Cazor (22. März 2010)

Wie ich das sehe, steht der TE noch am Anfang der Nahrungskette und sollte sich erstmal grundlegende Gedanken machen. Vieles wurde ja hier schon aufgezählt. 

Ich weiss nicht, ob man in dem Stadium schon an einen Chopper denken sollte. Denn du wirst dein Gold nicht so einfach machen, wie ein geübter Auctioneer.
Du wirst einige Mühe haben und wenn du endlich 10k hast, weiß ich nicht, ob du die für einen Chopper ausgeben würdest. Man gewöhnt sich daran, viel Gold zur Verfügung zu haben.. das kann man auch ausnutzen. 

Ich machs so, dass ich die Twinkerei teuer mache. Spezielle Sachen sind halt dann sehr teuer. Mit 40 als Plattenträger gleich Superplatte tragen ist Luxus.. zB. oder Stoffsachen des Adlers unter 30. Da gibts etliches, Kopfteile unter 30 sind immer ein Renner.
Wie mein Vorposter sagt, er würde nicht diese idiotischen Teile unter lvl20 für 30g tragen. Ich auch nicht. Unter 20 grün liegt bei mir max bei 6g. Sowas ist auch nicht mein Schwerpunktgebiet. Aber dann geht es los, ab lvl20~30 sind zB Armschienen für Stoffies rar. Vll 7g für die des Adlers, wenn man zufällig welche sieht. 
Gute Platte für 40 darf dann schonmal 25g kosten und wird auch bezahlt. 
Die Herren Jung-DKs kleiden sich auch gern in Teile mit Str, das darf dann schonmal etwas teurer sein.

Desweiteren gibt es selten beim Händler erhältliche Rezepte, man kann einen überflüssigen Twink ruhig in der Mondfederfeste zB rumstehn lassen, damit er diese ab und an dem Banker zukommen lässt. (Alchemie/Kochkunst)

ok, diese Mache nutze ich nu schon seit Vanilla aber sie funktioniert und die Preise steigen mit. Wenn man immer so 70 Auktionen mit "hochwertigen" Sachen drin hat (mittlerweile jeweils mit 2 Bankern der Übersichtlichkeit halber), lohnt das. In den Ferien und am WE gehen die Ladenhüter auch weg. 

Oft stehen auch rare oder epische Sachen sowie seltene Rezepte viel zu günstig drin, immer mal die Suche laufen lassen. Und manches schmucke Teilchen habe ich weit unter Wert auf Gebot erstanden. Es gibt auch immer spezielle Sachen, an die kaum einer im täglichen Geschehen denkt, Schwarze Samtroben, Silberfadenrobe, naja ihr seht schon, mein Interesse liegt im unteren Bereich bis Richtung RP. 

Abgewöhnen musste ich mir leider Waffen, da viele eben doch die Heirlooms tragen und die, die es nicht tun, auch kein Gold haben. Kang der Köpfer, Schicksal, ade. Aber eben die grünen Waffen geben beim Entzaubern wieder die tollsten Mats, ich erinner mal an Netheressenz, 10 Stück im AH 120g. Oder die Großen Ewigen werden auch viel von Leuten verskillt, die das Rezept (psst jetzt kommt ein Geheimtipp zum Vz skillen unter 300) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht kennen.
Geh mal Crusader farmen, das macht Spass. Oder ZG solo, danach Kara bissl und du hast 500g und ne Menge Fun. 

Ich bin nicht reich aber ich bin auch faul und lasse mir viele Chancen entgehen. Zu Weihnachten hat meine Freundin einen Chopper bekommen und zu Valentin die Hälfte für ihr 3 Mann Mammut.


----------



## Sonsbecker (22. März 2010)

17 K ist nicht mehr viel?

So isset!

Und Juwe ist wirklich nett, Steine für nicht gebrauchte Ehre holen, dieses wenn vorhanden mit mehreren Chars und auf unserem Server die frakturierten /ARP) Steine verkaufen. Pro Stück 290 G.  Das Juwe skillen geht locker in 8 Stunden von null auf 450, genügend G dafür vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Haggelo (22. März 2010)

Ich habe jetzt an 1 tag 4k gold gemacht ... also bin jetzt bei 5,5k + 1 x saronit < habe jetzt aber auch mit char nr.1 keine/kaum noch nondayli q !
Jetzt wurde gesagt dass nondayli q nicht so viel gold bringen ... die anderen sagen es bringt 7k oder sogar 15k gold Oo was denn jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Es geht mir jetzt eher darum *EIN MAL IN ''relativ'' KURZER ZEIT VIEL GOLD *zu machen für den chopper ... danach mache ich nur meine daylis und fertig !


Was bringt denn mehr gold ? Kräuterkunde oder Bergbau ? Bergbau soll ja auch mit dem nächsten patch generft werden ... und kräuter findet man öfter als mineralien ( finde ich ) !
Oder lohnt es sich vl doch wenn man nur 1x mehr gold farmen will ... nondayli q zu machen ?

Edit : Und kann man mit den berufen auch gut gold machen , indem man einfach die kräuter/ bergbau zeug ins ah stellt ? also einfach nur die rohstoffe !? oder muss man das erst verarbeiten 4 gold ?


----------



## Wolfmania (22. März 2010)

Mit den richtigen Berufen macht man so viel Gold, da sind 17k echt nicht mehr so viel. Ich hab Juwe + Alchi, das heißt mit minimalem Aufwand (Juwe-Daily + Alchi-Transmutation + Titanstahlbarren machen) macht man maximalen Ertrag. Und selbst mal eine Stunde im AH stehen und beobachten kann viel Ertrag bringen...


----------



## Kremsi3 (22. März 2010)

Hoi leuts,



also ich hab jetzt einen juwe/bergbau max, einen trans alchi auf max,

und mach im grunde immer eines,  transalchi kardinals rubin, hab jetzt seit 1 woche trans alchi und hatte jetzt 2 2er procs und einen 5er...
das ist schon mal ganz ordentlich, ausserdem kauffe ich günstig epic gemms und verhöckere sie dann teuer.. und geschliffen,
gut gehen auch rohe meta steine... kann mann endlos herstellen und gehen so zwischen 60 und 80 gold vom tisch...

so machst ganz gut gold allerdings das WICHTIGSTE dabei ist,...

die ausgaben so niedrig wie möglich zu halten dann verdienst am meisten...°!!!!!

lg


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. März 2010)

bergbau zuende skilln udn mast selber farmen, dann kost die chopper nur noch 12,5k an gold


----------



## VIRUS114 (22. März 2010)

Ich hab Bergbau und Kräuterkunde einfach in TW rumfliegen natürlich immer Kräuter suchen einstellen die erze siehst ja so hab so schnell nen haufen gold gemacht und es verschenkt.


----------



## darkdriver321 (22. März 2010)

Ich kauf immer Äonenschatten, mach Pfeile draus und die verkauf ich wieder. Schon 3k Gold gemacht mit nix tun ^^


----------



## Astray (22. März 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ich habe 3 tage sehr lange geqtet, 1x saronit vk und hab gerade mal 2,5k gold gemacht ( habe atm insgesamt 3,6k gold ).



Du machst in 3 Tagen 2,5k Gold? Das sind pro Tag ca. 830 Gold!!! 

Wie viel Gold würdest du denn gern Pro Tag machen? Du arbeitest 3 Tage und machst gutes gold. Andere Spieler arbeiten auch dafür und das nicht nur 3 Tage lang, die machen das über Monate, ja sogar schon über Jahre und dann kommt da auch gutes Gold zusammen. Wenn du pro Tag 800 Gold machst, dann hast du in einem Monat schon ca. 24-25k Gold gemacht und in 2 Monaten biste schon bei 50k.

Viel Gold bekommt man nicht in 3 Tagen, da muss man auch schon etwas Zeit investieren.


----------



## Hizun (22. März 2010)

es ist ganz einfach.

man nehmne einen char der juwe /bb (beides 450 hat). dann farmt man 1-2 stunden erz am tag = 1,5k g ( wenn alles verkauft wird). wenn man dann keinen bock mehr auf farmen hat oder die sachen ins ah stellt postet man juwe. für juwe braucht man 2 steine Klobiger Kardinalsrubin und Runenbeschriebener Kardinalsrubin.


----------



## schäubli (22. März 2010)

Hizun schrieb:


> es ist ganz einfach.
> 
> man nehmne einen char der juwe /bb (beides 450 hat). dann farmt man 1-2 stunden erz am tag = 1,5k g ( wenn alles verkauft wird). wenn man dann keinen bock mehr auf farmen hat oder die sachen ins ah stellt postet man juwe. für juwe braucht man 2 steine Klobiger Kardinalsrubin und Runenbeschriebener Kardinalsrubin.



so macht es heder


----------



## Kuman (22. März 2010)

Khorinis2142 schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand falsch gerechnet.
> Die Kosten für den zweiten Stein darfst du vom ersten Stein natürlich nicht abziehen.
> Das macht dann summa summarum 350 Gold Gewinn.



da es aber nur eine proccchance ist sind es auch keine 350g


----------



## Kuman (22. März 2010)

was ich mich immer frage ist, woher die inflation kommt...durchs handeln mit anderen spielern wird kein kapital geschaffen. also kann das nur durch drops oder quests "entstehen". wenn hier jeder reinschreibt, dass er sein geld durchs handeln oder farmen von erzen erwirtschaftet frage ich mich, ob jeder 2. spieler gold von chinafarmern kauft, oder ob leute nichts besseres zu tun haben als mit ihren 3 80ern jeden tag jeweils 25 dailys zu machen...wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder.....


----------



## Darksasuke (22. März 2010)

weiss gar nicht was ihr wollt also ich spiel zwar nicht oft aber habe 21k gold joar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mit cata soll ja ne neues flugmount rauskommen das 25k-30k kosten soll darauf spar ich halt ^^


----------



## Zentoro (22. März 2010)

Darksasuke schrieb:


> weiss gar nicht was ihr wollt also ich spiel zwar nicht oft aber habe 21k gold joar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich verkaufe Durch die Frostmarken im Schnitt alle 2 Wochen 3 urtümliche Saronit - das bringt bei uns noch 1600 pro Einheit.


----------



## Shaguar93 (22. März 2010)

Aîm schrieb:


> *allgemein kann man über das ah extrem viel geld machen, wenn man weiß welche waren man oft und mit guten gewinnspannen verkaufen kann. zudem gibts fürs ah selbst auch noch einige kleine tricks um den gewinn zu maximieren.*
> ich habe mich selbst gewundert wie schnell man dort geld machen kann. ich hatte etwa 3 wochen nach erscheinen von 3.3 genug ruf um mir das pfeilrezept zu holen und habe mit einem startkapital von grob 5k angefangen. wenn ich mir keinen chopper geholt hätte, dann hätte ich jetzt über 30k allein durch den verkauf der pfeile. man kauft die mats billig im ah ein, verarbeitet sie und stellt die fertigen produkte wieder ins ah rein und kann nebenbei noch farmen, questen oder inis besuchen, während du nur darauf zu warten brauchst, dass dir jemand den mist abkauft.
> das selbe geht mit jedem anderen beruf, wenn du weißt welches produkt gut und oft über die theke geht, wie z.b. die fläschchen und pots beim alchi, gürtelschnallen beim schmied, die wichtigsten steine des juwes usw.


Das stimmt. Such dir einfach eine Möglichkeit aus um Gold zu machen, dafür brauchst du aber keinen guten Beruf, nur das nötige Know-How und das Auktionshaus. Wenn du das raushast, machst du so massig Gold....in kurzer Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zum Beispiel farme erst seit Freitag ein paar Stunden am Tag und habe umgerechnet ca. 7k zusammen. Ein paar Gold warten noch im Briefkasten.


----------



## Pepsi07 (23. März 2010)

/push


----------



## Swordfish999 (23. März 2010)

am meisten gold machst du damit wenn du jeden tag die hero daily gehst und unter der woche immer schön icc 10 und 25 gehst. außerdem ak 10 und 25 sowie die weekly. für die frostmarken kaufst du dir immer saronit und vertickst das. wenn du gerade nicht raiden gehst spielst du nur pvp. du holst dir für 10k ehre immer die roten steine und lässt sie schleifen. da sind auch locker 200-250 gold drin. zack haste nach spätestens einer woche nen chopper.


----------



## Ureldhir (24. März 2010)

Kuman schrieb:


> was ich mich immer frage ist, woher die inflation kommt...durchs handeln mit anderen spielern wird kein kapital geschaffen. also kann das nur durch drops oder quests "entstehen". wenn hier jeder reinschreibt, dass er sein geld durchs handeln oder farmen von erzen erwirtschaftet frage ich mich, ob jeder 2. spieler gold von chinafarmern kauft, oder ob leute nichts besseres zu tun haben als mit ihren 3 80ern jeden tag jeweils 25 dailys zu machen...wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder.....




Es kaufen verdammt viele Leute Gold. Kenne leider selber genug Beispiele aus meinem Umfeld, auch Mitmenschen von denen man soetwas nicht erwartet hätte.
Hinzu kommt dann noch, dass nur eine Minderheit pro Fraktion und Server wirklich effektiv das AH nutzt und so massiv Gold verdient.
Gewisse Personen kontrollieren gewisse Märkte und sehr viele Leute kaufen dann immer mal 1-2 Stacks einer Ware überteuert ein (aufgrund der geringen Menge stört das nicht).
Hinzu kommt: alleine von lvl 60-80 macht man durch das Questen schon um die 2-4k, je nach Berufen und Vorgehensweise des lvlns. Frische 80 geben dann auch mal gerne alles Gold aus, um herotauglich zu werden oder Berufe nachzuskillen.


----------



## rambule (24. März 2010)

Der Chopper Kostet Rein an den Ingi Teilen 12.500 Gold + Die Restlichen Mats

zur Frage ob 17 K noch viel Sind.
Viel ist immer Relativ, Ich habe am Freitag 2 Icc Trash Items für insgesammt etwas über 14.000 Gold im AH verkauft, durch die ganzen Dailys und das geschäfft mir verzauberungen im AH kann man einiges an Geld machen.


----------



## Druiden-Eule (24. März 2010)

ich bevorzuge Transalchis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab selber 6, den 7. zieh ich grade hoch, hab mats für ametrin und Königsberstein, ca 400 mal für beide rumliegen,
auf alli seite kosten die mats für einmal transen ca.: 20g, ich verkauf die auf hordeseite für 140, das macht 120g gewinn, 
dann rechne das mal bei 6 transalchis aus, ^^ , is ne reine goldmaschine so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pepsi07 (24. März 2010)

/push


----------



## ayman (24. März 2010)

naja heutzutage ist 17 k gold garnix ....habe zu 70 er zeiten schon über 100 k gold am start und das nur durch das handeln im ah und durch juwe steinen ...das problem am ah ist , immer der unterste im preis zu sein und das kostet massig an neren und massig an zeit ...

ich habe seit wotlk angefangen hat eine lange ah pause eingelegt und vor 3 wochen wieder angefangen mit ah handel . habe seit 3 wochen ein gold umsatz von ca 150 000 gold gehabt , und der reingewinn liegt bei ca 90 000 gold ....


gibt einige tricks wie du richtig viel asche machst aber die verrate ich nicht , mein vermögen auf allen meinen chars liegt bei etwa 250 k gold , habe auch den chooper und das tundramammut , sowie alle mammuts die man kaufen kann auch das für 9 k gold bei den söhnen hodirs , falls wer nicht glaubt das sowas möglich ist kann ich gern nen screen einfügen ^^ 

wenn du gold sheffeln willst lern juwe , und immer der billigste im ah sein ,und sehr viel zeit mitbringen ^^


----------



## Ångela (24. März 2010)

Druiden-Eule schrieb:


> ich bevorzuge Transalchis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gequatsche, selbst wenn du es mit 2 Accs machst, übers neutrale AH, dann geht dafür immer noch Zeit drauf und dazu Gebühren, die im neutralen auch noch deutlich höher sind, plus die Gefahr, das es mal jemand mitbekommt und dir nen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, denn zwischen Einstellen und Kaufen vergeht immer noch ein klein wenig Zeit.

So hab ich auf Ysera schon einigen die Preistreiberei ausgetrieben.


----------



## Wow/Àshlee (24. März 2010)

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten an viel Gold zu kommen in geringern Zeit. Was immer wieder ein Faktor ist, ist der Server und das Verhältniss von Horde und Allianz.

Wenn du auf einem Server bist, wo kaum Allianz ist aber sehr viel Horde ( so wie auf meinem ), kannst du viel mit dem neutralen Ah arbeiten um an viel Gold zu kommen.

Berufe die geeignet sind.

Nicht Maintaugliche Berufe:

Bergbau: Saronit farmen - Saronitbarren draus machen lassen - Titanbarren machen lassen oder das Saronit sondieren und die altem gems verkaufen.

Kräuterkunde: Meines erachtens einer der besten Berufe um Gold zu machen. Dies ändert sich nun leider mit dem Patch. Aber mit Frostlotus konnte man einen Haufen Gold auf den meisten Servern machen.

Kürschner: Auch ein sehr guter Beruf. Aus dem ganz einfachen Grund das man in einigen Gebieten Kürschnermats zusammen Farmen kann sowie direkt Fleisch für´s Food, was du wieder verkaufen kannst.

Das sind halt die Farmberufe, wo du Gutes Gold mit machen kannst.

Alchemi ist noch ein Beruf, der sich durchaus lohnt wenn man Glück hat. Der rest der Berufe ist eher "naja" . Da kann man auch nen Gildenkollegen fragen für Gems oder auf seinen Main loggen.

Questen ist meines erachtens die langsamste Methode Gold zu machen. Viel aufwand, wenig Gold. In der zeit wo man Questet macht man mit einem Farmberuf, wenn man sich nicht dumm anstellt mit Sicherheit das doppelte. 

Wenn du gerne Bg´s machts, farms du sie ab und kaufst dir von deiner Ehre Epic Gems.

Das gleich kanns du mit Dungeons machen.


----------



## Martok (24. März 2010)

das mit dem juwe ist nen guter tip.
allerdings sollte man auch die ametrin rezepte nicht aus dem auge verlieren sind auch lukerativ.


----------



## Martok (24. März 2010)

Aîm schrieb:


> allgemein kann man über das ah extrem viel geld machen, wenn man weiß welche waren man oft und mit guten gewinnspannen verkaufen kann. zudem gibts fürs ah selbst auch noch einige kleine tricks um den gewinn zu maximieren.
> ich habe mich selbst gewundert wie schnell man dort geld machen kann. ich hatte etwa 3 wochen nach erscheinen von 3.3 genug ruf um mir das pfeilrezept zu holen und habe mit einem startkapital von grob 5k angefangen. wenn ich mir keinen chopper geholt hätte, dann hätte ich jetzt über 30k allein durch den verkauf der pfeile. man kauft die mats billig im ah ein, verarbeitet sie und stellt die fertigen produkte wieder ins ah rein und kann nebenbei noch farmen, questen oder inis besuchen, während du nur darauf zu warten brauchst, dass dir jemand den mist abkauft.
> das selbe geht mit jedem anderen beruf, wenn du weißt welches produkt gut und oft über die theke geht, wie z.b. die fläschchen und pots beim alchi, gürtelschnallen beim schmied, die wichtigsten steine des juwes usw.




neben her inis machen^^
als def - warri schlecht möglich da man alle 2 sec nen invite hat^^


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (24. März 2010)

hi,
Ich habe auch mal eine frage was das gold machen angeht, ich spiele im mom nur noch meinen Druiden und der hat als Hauptberuf VZ
womit man ja nicht so viel an gold rann schafft...nun überlege ich welchen 2. beruf ich machen soll um an etwas mehr gold neben daylis und so ran 
zu kommen, twinks sind im mom nicht vorhanden die was mit farm können... 

mfg Eldu :-)


----------



## Dark_Lady (24. März 2010)

Oft gehen Erze oder Kräter ganz gut weg - schau dazu am besten mal ins AH auf deinem Server, so kannst du sehen, was wieviel bringen würde.

Bei Kräutern und Erzen sind auch oft die Lowie-Sachen deutlich teurer als das Nordend-Zeugs - da lohnt sich also auch farmen in der alten Welt...


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (24. März 2010)

ich überlege ja schon ob ich auf verzaubern versichte, ein guter RL freund von mir is auch vz und kann mir somit alles fast kostenlos verzaubern.

nur bin ich mir nicht sicher was ich machen soll, im mom denk ich über KK/ Alchi oder Kürschnern / Lerdern nach


----------



## Andoral1990 (24. März 2010)

was du da beschriebst klingt mir eher nach "wie lvl ich am besten" und nicht nach "so macht man gut gold" ich mein, was willst du in dungeons? am besten nutzt du deine berufe aus und schaust mal was derzeit im ah recht billig ist im vergleich zu den letzten tagen... aber gut ah trading guides gibts mehr als genug damit fang ich jetzt nicht an.


----------



## Grinsepaule (24. März 2010)

ich hab einmal Juwe/Alchi auf 450 und Twink mit Alchi auf 450:
 ==> 2x epic steine / Tag mit gekauftem Material ausm AH hab ich dadurch ca. 80G Einsatz, und verdiene pro Tagca. 350G 
==> GEwinn pro Tag somit ca. 270G alleine nur durch das herstellen und verarbeite, Zeitaufwand max. 10 Minuten.

Weiterhin: Wenn Du 80 bist, mach Dungeonfinder Heroisch, nach 4x Heroischer Ini (ca. 2h Zeitaufwand) haste Questbelohnung: 88Gold, sowie mind. 20 Triumphmarken, ==> 2x Schreckensstein ==> ca. 250G

Mit Genug Zeit und ausdauer kannste das auch strecken, mach mal nen Tag lang nur Hero Inis mit Dungeonfinder, 100 Triumphmarken kannste mit ner guten Grp in 5 - 6 h zusammenhaben, kaufe dir dafür Steine und kommst so über 1kGold / Tag

Grüße
...


----------



## Amandea (24. März 2010)

Das meißte Gold mache ich mit der Hexe. Kräuterer und Elealchi. 

Wartezeiten für Dungeons oder bis ein Raid voll ist immer mit farmen überbrücken und nich dumm in Dalaran rumstehen. Sturmgipfel zu 90% bei mir. Mit viel Glück bekomme ich 5-10 Frostlotuse, an manchen Tagen aber auch keins. Ende des Tages, Flask herstellen und ins AH setzen, da auch drauf achten das kein Überangebot da ist.
Fischmahle angeln, ich persönlich angel immer an Fischkreisen anstatt bequem in TW zu stehen (scheiß Schildkröte dropt nich) 1 Tag 40 Nesselfische, 2 Tag 40 Winterlachse, 3 Tag 40 Rückendingens (Zeitaufwand mit rumfliegen 30 min). Nebenbei Fernseh. Die Pygmäenschiffshalter zu ölen verarbeiten. Tränkealchi ausfindig machen, Geschwindigkeitstränke oder Trank der Wilden Magie herstellen lassen, ab ins ah damit wenn mans nicht für den Eigenbedarf braucht. Das Äonenleben vom Kräutern wird nich ins ah gesetzt, sondern ich nehm mir 1 mal die Woche ne Stunde Zeit und gehe Spinnenseide farmen. Äonenleben, Seide und Kugeln im Gepäck such ich mir ein Schneider, der mit Fäden davon herstellt, die ich dann ins ah setze. Für die Übrigen Blumen suche ich mir einen Inschriftler, der mir die Blumen mahlt und mir Seelenstärkerollen herstellt, die dann wieder ins AH gestellt werden.

In TW regelmäßig die Quests machen oder mitkämpfen. Wenn TW euch gehört, regelmäßig die Splitter und Marken in Ehre umwandeln wenn man sie nicht grade braucht. Von der Ehre rote, gelbe oder blaue Sockel von holen, schleifen lassen, ab ins Ah. Triumpfmarken umtauschen und davon Mischgems holen (kosten 10 marken, die andern 20, deswegen hole ich die imemr von Ehre), schleifen lassen, ab ins ah.

Und ich hofffe mal, das liest niemand von meinem Server.

Aber wenn mans regelmäßig macht, kommt man locker auf 1k g am Tag.


----------



## snooze.G5 (24. März 2010)

Moin

1k/tag sind auch nicht die Welt, je nach dem wie viel du farmst
Berufe hast und wie belebt der realm ist

wer keinen plan hat wie man an gold kommt dem empfehle ich Tarous Guides

http://www.tarouwowguides.com/


----------



## Drazmodaan (24. März 2010)

okay ich hab jetzt das meiste mal nur quergelesen - falls es schon jmd gesagt hat - schande über mich:

kauf stuff aus dem ah auf, verkaufs weiter. so mach ich seit eh und je gold. Stoffe, Steinchen, Verzaubermats - (auch low mats bringen immer wieder viel gold, weil eben twinks geskillt werden..)
Oder farm alte Spots ab wo mats droppen die berufe zum skillen brauchen. Zb. Strath. Runenstoff, ein run 15 Stacks. bei uns auf BK circa 8g der Stack. Dazu droppen noch Kugeln und so weiter...alles in allem mach ich mit einem Strathrun locker 100-200g. Und vllt droppt ja noch das mount Was du auch machen kannst, kombinier das farmen mit twinks ziehen, lass dir dafür 30g tg geben...


viel spass in straht!


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

Ein Kumpel von mir nutzt Auctionner und hat nebenbei die Berufe Juwelier und Bergbrau er macht in der Woche wenn er will 40.000Gold zum Geburstag bekam ich nen Chopper von ihm Umsonst, das fand ich echt genial aber er ist halt jeden Tag 2 bis 4 Stunden am farmen dann beschäftigt er sich noch gut 1 Stunde mit Auktionen da ist das kein Wunder im moment hat er auf den Rat von Dalaran 290k Gold ich selber habe 39k und finde wenn man sich nicht gerade Blöd anstellt ist Gold zu farmen kein ding.


----------



## Haggelo (24. März 2010)

Ich will ja wie gesagt nur 1 mal in kurzer zeit viel gold farmen ... 

das mit dem ah ( billig kaufen ... teuer vk ) is nich so mein ding ... da ich dafür nicht so das gespür habe 

Zurzeit mache ich daylis und gehe ein paar mal in innis 

zurzeit bin ich bei 7,3k gold ( vor 5 tagen noch 1k ) 

lohnt es sich BERGBAU zu skillen ? ODER wurde das jetzt mitm patch generft ?


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

wie gesagt mit Juwelier und Bergbau machst du im moment am meisten Gold


----------



## Cybereule (24. März 2010)

Geld liegt auf der Straße, wer es nicht aufhebt ist selber Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du brauchst kein Gespür, du brauchst Actioneer und die Fähigkeit vom logischem Denken...Frage&Angebot, Herstellkosten kontra Endprodukt vk..blabla bluppsel..


----------



## RasDvaTri (24. März 2010)

Ebay ;-)

Macht doch eh jeder zweite. Besonders die die am lautesten "nein!" schreien.


----------



## Ligthi (24. März 2010)

Dann geb ich auch mal meinen senf dazu.

1. Elexalchi kann ich nur empfehlen selbst mit zusammenkaufen der mats kannst du fast noch das doppelte verdienen (natürlich nur bei akzeptablem Frostl. Preis. Wenn ein Frostl. 80g kostet eine flaks aber nur 30g dann geht die rechnung nicht oder schlecht auf)
2. Kombiniere Elexalxhi mit KK die Kräuter die du nicht für flask brauchst verkaufst du auch wieder.
3. Transmutalchi macht respektablen gewinn jedoch weniger als elex. und der procc timer ist auch eher selten (bin seit nem halben Jahr transmut: bis jetzt 1x 5er, 0x 4er, 1x 3er, 4x 2er procc)
4. Verzauberer machen verdammt viel gold durch mats verkauf. geh mit 3-4 leuten pdc nh bei drei leuten sind das 1-2 kristalle pro run und ein run dauert mit top leuten 15min


----------



## Lisko34 (24. März 2010)

Moin mein tipp ist,

alle Taschen leer machen,

und dann die alten 60er Schlachtzüge machen (Schwarzfels),

und nach ner weile weis man wo man hin gehen muss dass es sich lohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.




gruß Lisko


----------



## Timobile (24. März 2010)

Gold mache ich durch:


Juwelenschleifen (Saronit kaufen, sondieren, Steinchen ins AH)
Argentumtunier Dailys


----------



## DaScAn (24. März 2010)

Daylies.
Raids, Random heros.
Daylies.
Aukionshaushandel.
17k sind nen Fliegenfurz mehr nicht.

Bei uns haben die leute im schnitt 50k (mir selber 74k)

Also.


----------



## BlueMode (24. März 2010)

Trans-alchi+Kreuterer und alternativchar BB/Juwe
so ists bei mir ich mach in der woche um die 20-30k gold (je nach wochentag mehr oder weniger)

Mi-Fr eher weniger Donnerstag mittag meist nochmal guter Flaskverkauf (viele gilden haben Do. als Raidtag)
Sa-So sehr viel los guter gewinn Steinchen,Flasks,mats gehen gut weg allerdings fallen preise recht schnell und man muss häufiger reingucken
Mo-Di Steine,Steine,Steine,Steine!!!! und zwar soviele wie möglich die gehen weg ohne ende...

alles in allem kann man sagen das man grade mit den Raidrelevanten berufen sehr viel geld machen kann


----------



## JackDRipper (24. März 2010)

für was berufe? im ah nach zeug schauen das unter wert verkauft wird. inis gehn wenn ihr 1k winter habt, die marken gegen edelsteine eintauschen und du hast problemlos mehrer tausendgold am tag.


----------



## Pepsi07 (24. März 2010)

/push


----------



## Haggelo (24. März 2010)

mhhh da ich jetzt keine nondayli q mehr habe ... und ''erst'' bei 7,4k bin, werde ich wohl bergbau skillen und das zeug ins ah stellen. 

da ich nicht umbedingt 1000 neue berufe skillen möchte


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (25. März 2010)

Thaldor schrieb:


> einfach Heros abfarmen, dabei ein wenig Gold machen und danach sich für die Marken, wenn man sie nicht grade noch brauch Gems kaufen und dann als Juwe gleich entsprechend umschleifen oder ungeschliffen verkaufen gibt beides beträchtlich Gold.



ausser man hat so ein Pech, wie ich mit meinen beiden 80ern: ich komm (warum auch immer) meist aus der Hero mit dem selben Tascheninhalt, wie auch reingegangen o.O keine Ahnung, warum ich so oft Pech habe...okay, auch schon runs gehabt, wo alle Entazuberungen bei mir landeten, aber eher die Ausnahme

aber Deinen Tip mit den Steinchen mache ich, seit ich alles an käuflicher Rüsi hab, auch so (zum Glück ist einer der 2 Juwe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## pandur0815 (25. März 2010)

Alte Raids abfarmen.
Als DefPala (meiner Einer) kann man Kara in ca 3-4 Stunden Solo clearen.

(Okay, beim Wolf im Theater habe ich Hilfe gebraucht, und auch das Schach war nicht alleine zu bewätigen *schäm*)


Reingewinn ~ 400g
Also nichtmal schlecht wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu noch die Chance auf Mittnacht.


----------



## Supermany2 (25. März 2010)

wenn du kein PvP Spieler bist ist es eine super methode einfach Ehre zu sammeln^^

Einmal am Tag Random schlachtfeld machen dazu dann Splitter sammeln und gegen Ehre eintauschen
Einmal die Woche die Tausendwinter Quests machen und nochmal Splitte rund Ehre einsammeln
Und dann jeweils 10000Ehre gegen einen Epic stein eintauschen und den verkaufen^^

Ansonsten kann man einigermaßen Gold machen (da du ja Ingi und Bergbau hast) Flieg durch Nordend und sammel Erze Äonen und Steine indem du die Erzvorkommen abbaust und die Wolken aussaugst^^ Zwar ist der Preis nicht mehr der beste aber mit glück kannst du gut gold mit der Masse machen


----------



## manavortex (25. März 2010)

Bist du schon Kreuzfahrer? Die Dailies sind mittlerweile in 15-20 Minuten gemacht und bringen, glaube ich, irgendwas bei 250 Gold


----------



## Kleina Jäga (25. März 2010)

also wenn dir eq egal ist dann sammel 23 frostmarken(dauert ca. 9tage + weekly ) kauf dir Saronit dafür und verkaufs wenn du dann bissel beobachtest mitm preis kannst pro saronit so bis 2,3k rausholen außerdem kannst die triumphmarken kleintauschen und steinchen holn kriegst pro woche kanpp zwischen 2,5-3k gold zusammen wenn du glück hast


----------



## Fedaykin (25. März 2010)

Kleina schrieb:


> also wenn dir eq egal ist dann sammel 23 frostmarken(dauert ca. 9tage + weekly ) kauf dir Saronit dafür und verkaufs wenn du dann bissel beobachtest mitm preis kannst pro saronit so bis 2,3k rausholen



Ha, der war gut. Auf welchem Server denn?

Bei uns auf dem Zirkel (des Cenarius) schreitet der Wertverfall stetig vorran. Mittlerweile gibts die Dinger für 1,4k.


----------



## Kleina Jäga (25. März 2010)

Malfurion muss man da meistens sonntag reinstellen dann is das ah relativ leer von den dingern

Edit: Malfurion is auf Hordeseite bissel hinterwäldlerserver


----------



## Sinnlos ;) (25. März 2010)

EIn Chopper kostet mal 12kg die Mats (Auspuff...) Und dann brauchst aber noch 12Titanstahlbarren 40HandvollKobaltbolzen.....

Und am Besten kannst Gold machen mit Bergbau einfach mal am SO in der früh um 3 Uhr aufstehen und TW leer farmen...Und noch ein Tipp...Wenn bei euren Servern 1 Stack Saroniterz 12g Kostet dann lohnt sich es rauszukaufen und zu Verhütten ...1Stack Saronitbarren kannst beim Händler um 25g VK!


----------



## Rodulf (25. März 2010)

um das mal klar zu stellen, Kara-clearrun-solo als Prot ist sicher möglich aber nicht optimal ...

wenn dann macht man den gesamten Trash + Bosse bis einschliesslich Theaterevent und dann geht man wieder raus und macht MC, AQ20, Zul Gurub, sucht sich jemand für Maggi oder hat Glück und kegt den Doomwalker solo ...

in Kara farmt man in 1-1,5 Std. locker 400-500 G aber die meisten stehen ja lieber im Ah und lecken Ihre Quadzillion Goldstücke sauber.


----------



## Haggelo (25. März 2010)

Lohnt sich Bergbau überhaupt noch ? das soll doch mitm patch ENORM generft worden sein !? 

Ich würde bergbau nur skillen wenn es sich auch wirklich lohnen würde ...


----------



## Sheldon der Gnom (25. März 2010)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch drei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Vielleicht auch Offtopic


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (26. März 2010)

Sinnlos schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons//wink.gif[/IMG]' date='25 March 2010 - 16:03' timestamp='1269532697' post='2511040']
> Und am Besten kannst Gold machen mit Bergbau einfach mal am SO in der früh um 3 Uhr aufstehen und TW leer farmen...Und noch ein Tipp...Wenn bei euren Servern 1 Stack Saroniterz 12g Kostet dann lohnt sich es rauszukaufen und zu Verhütten ...1Stack Saronitbarren kannst beim Händler um 25g VK!


also für 1 Gold Gewinn mach ich mir nicht die Mühe mit Saroniterz kaufen und dann verhütten, denn für 1 Saronitbarren brauchst 2 Saroniterz, somit für 1 Stack 2Stack Erz (2x12=24...) 
dann lieber das Erz sonideren und die gewonnenen Rohsteine im AH verkaufen (bin auch kein Fan vom AH, nehme auch lieber garantiertes Gold vom NPC)

btw: hat sich mit dem Patch irgendwas bezüglich Titanstaub geändert (Droprate beim sondieren oder so) ? seit gestern sind bei uns auf dem Server von mehreren Verkäufern die Preise explodiert mind.60g bis zu 240g pro Stück (nicht Stack). ergo war dies Nacht der Teufel los in TW, soviele BB-Farmer waren noch nie unterwegs o.O


mein Gold mach ich eher per Zufall und nach dem Prinzip "mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen": ich verkaufe alle drops die ich so finde, für Froststoff hab ich nen Dauerabnehmer (12g/Stack), immer die Kochdaily (schneller hat man kaum 10g), Kurz-Stratholme und Runenbeschriebener Kardinalsrubin in´s AH

trotzdem hab ich keine 17k, noch nichtmal auf beiden Chars zusammen (und ausser ab und zu Titanstaub kaufe ich nichts im AH), die Rep-Kosten nach Ini-/Raid gehen doch ganz gut in´s Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naguria (26. März 2010)

lade dir das addon auctionier runter, lass ein paarmal das ah durchsuchen... danach kannst du low edelsteine billig kaufen und teuer verkaufen, genau das gleiche geht mit vielen andern sachen auch, da es viele leute gibt die keine Ahnung haben was wieviel wert ist... das braucht kaum zeit und wirft schnell viel geld ab...


----------



## MadMarlboro (26. März 2010)

stratholm - clearruns

- gibt ~100g pro run (inkl dem verkaufen der sachen die man lootet)
- ruf bei argentumdämmerung (wenn man ihn noch braucht - anstecknadel nicht vergessen)
- mit viel glück das baron-mount

zeitaufwand für einen 80er solo: ~30min


----------



## Haggelo (26. März 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Lohnt sich Bergbau überhaupt noch ? das soll doch mit dem patch ENORM generft worden sein !?
> 
> Ich würde bergbau nur skillen wenn es sich auch wirklich lohnen würde ...


----------



## Chaniqua (26. März 2010)

Eiskrone Dailys
Bergbau / Kräuter im AH verkaufen

Mit diesen Sachen hab ich inner kürze das 3Personen Mount und den Chopper zusammen gekriegt ;-)


----------



## Haggelo (26. März 2010)

Chaniqua schrieb:


> Eiskrone Dailys
> Bergbau / Kräuter im AH verkaufen
> 
> Mit diesen Sachen hab ich inner kürze das 3Personen Mount und den Chopper zusammen gekriegt ;-)


Also du bist mit dem zeug nicht zu einem alchi/juwi, sondern hast das einfach in der ''rohform'' ins ah gestellt ?


----------



## Fremder123 (26. März 2010)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> stratholm - clearruns
> 
> - gibt ~100g pro run (inkl dem verkaufen der sachen die man lootet)
> - ruf bei argentumdämmerung (wenn man ihn noch braucht - anstecknadel nicht vergessen)
> ...


Wenn man das alles hat (Ruf ehrfürchtig, Mount), würde ich eher BC-Instanzen auf normal empfehlen. Die höheren ind zwar teils wesentlich härter als das alte Stratholme (z.B. Zerschmetterte Hallen, Arkatraz, Terrasse der Magister, Schattenlabyrinth), aber trotzdem gut machbar. Und das Zeug was da droppt ist auch noch gut was wert beim Händler und generell bekommt man für alles ein bisschen mehr als in den alten Instanzen.^^


----------



## Andi111 (26. März 2010)

doppelpost... da war wohl jemand schneller


----------



## Andi111 (26. März 2010)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> stratholm - clearruns
> 
> zeitaufwand für einen 80er solo: ~30min



bei 30 min bist aber schon gemütlich unterwegs ;-)


----------



## sucki89 (26. März 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> *1x saronit vk*
> 
> *Kennt jmd tipps/tricks wie man noch mehr gold machen kann ?*
> Lohnt es sich eher jetzt bergbau oder kräuter zu skillen.... oder doch eher ''nicht wiederholbare q'' zu machen ?
> (*bergbau habe ich auf knapp 200 *	kräuterkunde auf 76 	und wie gesagt ingi auf 410)



Fällt nur mir auf, dass man mit bergbau knapp 200 kein saronit farmen kann? 
Is wohl ein tippfehler.

Ich denke die lukrativste Methode ist eben das AH nutzen. Also Dinge billig einkaufen und teuer wieder reinstellen. Bei mats o.ä. solltest du dabei wenn möglich ein monopol erreichen^^.
Mir persönlich ist diese Methode jedoch zu langweilig. Meiner Meinung nach ist das, wie ungefähr alles in dem Spiel, eine Sache des Zeitaufwands. 

Grundsätzlich solltest du nachsehen, was auf deinem Server gut und teuer weg geht. (Also etwas, dass du mit deinen Berufen herstellen kannst, bei dem die mats möglichst billig sind und du das fertiggestellte Produkt möglichst teuer verkaufen kannst.

mfg


----------



## Andi111 (26. März 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wenn man das alles hat (Ruf ehrfürchtig, Mount), würde ich eher BC-Instanzen auf normal empfehlen. Die höheren ind zwar teils wesentlich härter als das alte Stratholme (z.B. Zerschmetterte Hallen, Arkatraz, Terrasse der Magister, Schattenlabyrinth), aber trotzdem gut machbar. Und das Zeug was da droppt ist auch noch gut was wert beim Händler und generell bekommt man für alles ein bisschen mehr als in den alten Instanzen.^^



kannst du mal einen tip geben welche da am idealsten sind nach zeitaufwand, schwierigkeitsgrad und ausbeute... für einen furorkrieger oder defkrieger

danke


----------



## Elnor (26. März 2010)

Kardinalsrubine aufkaufen für ca 165 Gold kauf ich die immer und schleif daraus 10x Klobige und 10x Runenbeschriebene. Gehen bei uns für 220-250g wieder weg!


----------



## Haggelo (27. März 2010)

Hab jetzt das gold zusammen

Kann mir jmd sagen wie teuer ingi skillen von 410-450 is ca ?

Und kann mir jmd sagen wann der resett vom auspuff is ?


----------



## Yveri1985 (27. März 2010)

sucki89 schrieb:


> Fällt nur mir auf, dass man mit bergbau knapp 200 kein saronit farmen kann?
> Is wohl ein tippfehler.
> 
> Ich denke die lukrativste Methode ist eben das AH nutzen. Also Dinge billig einkaufen und teuer wieder reinstellen. Bei mats o.ä. solltest du dabei wenn möglich ein monopol erreichen^^.
> ...



er meint damit das > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das gibts bekanntlich fuer 23 Frostmarken ^^


----------



## Haggelo (27. März 2010)

ICH HABE JETZT MEINEN CHOPPER

thx 4 tipps


----------

